# Patriotism



## Mike (Jul 4, 2014)

Today 4th of July seems an appropriate day
to talk about Patriotism, I think.

I love the way Americans do patriotism, they
all proudly fly the flag and really look after their
old soldiers, (Vets from all branches of the military
and the Coast Guard).

We in the UK don't really do much Patriotism, only
sometimes when the Queen has a birthday or a big
anniversary or on sad occasions when the bodies
of Troops killed in action abroad come home.

Yes we do all the "Pomp & Ceremony", but not
real patriotism, here you are likely to be told to
remove a flag, it will be causing some kind of a
problem, or it is too big, but it will have upset
somebody, probably somebody in Local Government
who wasn't even born in this Country.

Enough negativity, this UK is still a great Country,
even if it is overflowing with people from all over
the World, (they all want to live here).

One of the best sites that I like is a Patriotic
American site, dedicated to all of the Military
past and present and it has some great short
movies in it, I suggest that you have a look at
some of them just to see how it should be done.

http://objflicks.com/

Mike.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jul 4, 2014)

If this is patriotism, I don't want a bar of it.

http://www.sbs.com.au/cronullariots/


----------

